# IVF- working full-time, what to tell boss? How much time off?



## suzie7

hello. I'm getting ready to start IVF/ICSI next cycle and was wondering if anyone else was working full-time and doing IVF? I can't lose my insurance, so I can't quit my job. Plus, it would be a little premature for me to quit before I'm even pregnant.

I don't want to tell my boss about having IVF b/c it's personal. What else can I tell him? Anyone else have advise?

How much time do you need off? How long does egg collection take? Do I need the whole day off? How much time is required for the tranfer? Do I need to take the whole day off then?

aghhh....trying not to stress while figuring all this out. It will all work out in due time...
:hugs: Best wishes to everyone getting ready for their treatment!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Suzie,

I'm in the same boat... in the end I decided just to fess up and tell my boss. 

I had to do 4 scans between the start of down reg and the end of stimulation, each of which resulted in me arriving at work about an hour and a half late.

Egg collection you will need a full day off (and your DH or DP too) and I'd probably recommend a full day for the transfer, so you can relax and think implanting thoughts afterwards :)

If you really don't want to tell your boss, you could always book some annual leave for the EC and ET. The only issue is that you'll probably be booking it last minute, because you won't know the actual dates and times til a couple of days before.

I had a brand new boss, who had only been in the job for a couple of weeks, and who is not the greatest "people" person, so I was a bit worried too, but he turned out to be very supportive.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do :flower:


----------



## suzie7

Best of luck mrsja!


----------



## Chesca

Hiya ladies!! 

I had EC earlier this year and ended up having a bit of time off. My clinic advise that from the day of EC you need to take a week off. The procedure it's self can leave you in some discomfort, I certainly couldn't have gone back to work the next day! Depending on how long you are DRing etc will depend on how many scans you'll need to have. Everyone is different so it's really hard to judge. 

With regards to not telling your boss, it's totally up to you but you may need to take time off at short notice for scan Etc. Whilst I was on injections I was very emotional and couldn't have got through it without her understanding as it was one less thing to worry about. 

hope that helps. Good luck with your cycle,

chesca xx


----------



## CurlySue

I was told one day off for egg collection then everything else is done as out-patient. Take a holiday for the day of the egg collection. For the day of the embryo transfer just say you have a dental appointment. Wisdom tooth is always a good one. If you can arrange scans for lunch hour do that as well.

If you can have a week off just book a week off around Egg Collection and Transfer. If not, there are ways and means


----------



## lioness168

Good luck with which ever decision you make on this issue. It all depends on how supportive and flexible your boss/manager/supervisor/workplace is. I didn't have a good experience with being honest with my job, but other girls here have had tremendous support with their work place while going through their IVF cycle. For me, in hindsight, I could have easily just taken the week off sick and said I had the flu or something (with a medical certificate from local Dr or IVF Drs as most of them are understanding and supportive) and it would have all worked out. But I must admit, I ended up taking the whole month off as annual leave (due their lack of support - and mind you, it is no holiday either!), and with all the injections and hormones etc, I didn't have to try and juggle work, and I was also able to give my body a good rest and a good chance of success (as stress isn't very productive while ttc at the best of times). I also did accupuncture during my IVF cycle. I definately think you will need a week off though from EC onwards.

Wishing you all the best, wishig you lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## peartree

I didn't tell anyone. For our consultation and planning appointment, I just took half a day's leave for each. I didn't need to take any time off during the process as the scans were early morning which meant I could still make it into work on time. I took 3 days sick leave from egg retrieval, told my boss that I had to undergo surgery under General anaesthetic (which it technically was), so took the rest of the week off to recover. I then took an additional 3 days off on annual leave the following week, just to relax to give my embies the best chance.

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## TrixieLox

I've booked it as leave. I work f/t and have told my boss I have cysts that need removing and have booked 2 weeks off (starting from EC) but have told her those days might change due to the op being on the NHS (tee hee, cheeky white lie)... but then I'm lucky, I work for a company that gives us loads of leave. My concern is if we have to have more then 1 round, the lies start running out then but then I'll have a better idea of how long by then. The difficulty lies in not actually knowing when you need time off... and if you do call in sick, most companies ask for a dr's note if over 3 days, very difficult if you don't want to tell the truth.


----------

